# Loads For CVA Optima



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Input requested. Hunting elk with my new CVA Optima. 

Thinking Powerbelt 348 grain Aero point over 150 grains Pyrodex pellets. I like big holes and deep penetration and don't plan to shoot farther than 150 yards. 

Thoughts?


----------



## nacho (Jun 14, 2011)

I shot powerbelts at 50 yards and they were all over the paper. I switched to the tc shockwaves and my grouping tightened up significantly! I dont like them, but if the powerbelts shoot good out of your gun then use them. I recomend atleast trying a few others before you make up your mind!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I recommend one 50 grain pellet combined with two 30 grain pellets. Take a look at Powerbelt's ballistics chart if that's what you choose to shoot. 
http://www.powerbeltbullets.com/Ballistics.php
Notice that the platinum aerotip bullet at 338 grains shoots with more velocity, energy, and less drop than the copper clad 348 grain aerotip bullet.

As for the Shockwave, I shot a deer with one two years ago at maybe 15 yards. The bullet didn't pass through and it didn't expand even a little bit. I pulled it out of the deer and it was shaped like it had never even been fired. It could have just been bad luck, but I don't trust the Shockwave as a hunting bullet (though I did choose it because it was extremely accurate when paired with my Knight rifle and 100 grains of 777).


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been getting great results with t7 and hornady xtps out of my Optima. I would look at Barnes... Pretty spendy but I think they would be totally worth it. They have great reviews.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I could not get the shockwave to fly out of my Knight at all.
But the Powerbelt flies great and has been a great killer bullet for me.
Like everyone has said.....have to find what works in your gun.
I don't like the areotips, they don't have the expansion I like, have seen them
go right thru an elk 3 different times without expanding. I have put down 2 nice bucks my last 2
hunts with the Powerbelt hollowpoint. One at 147 yards, and one at 30 yards. One 30", and the other 27". 
Knocked both of 'em on their butt.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

90 grains powder and a maxi ball works best for me.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

295 gr powerbelt, 110 gr Loose Pyrodex, Winchester 209 primers


----------

